# omaha nebraska



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

looking for subs in omaha please email me if you are available dependable and want to work.


----------



## kggonzo (Oct 16, 2004)

*omaha*

Please give me a call to discuss, i am going to do something this year with a tracked skidloader and a plow on a pickup... live in the downtown area. I'm Kevin Gubbels and my cell phone is 402-360-2626... feel free to call up till 10:00 tonight


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Snow Jaw is from Omaha. Look him up. :waving:


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

HI.. I am Snow Jaw!! 

I am open for snow removal, have 7.5 plow on pick up and a loader tractor that needs to be bring in problem is need some where to park it first.

let me know what you go.. I am at the 120th and Pacific st.


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

I could't get my Private message ....?????

just go to my web page under my name.. send me a e mail..


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

snow jaw email me i can't get your email adress to let me send a message [email protected]

couple questions 
1.can you work in the 90th and maple area( i have other routes if unavailable)
2.how much would you like to make 
3.what kind of insurance do you have


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

kggonzo please email me [email protected]

i have some questions for you

1.will you work in the west omaha market
2.what type of plow and truck 
3.hourly rates


----------



## Yuri (Oct 22, 2004)

*Omaha, NE*

I am willing to help if I can

'97 GMC 1500 "off road"
'04 Western 8' Plow
402-208-0128


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

yuri email me some answers.
when can you plow 
what do you have
how much experiance
insurance? 
what do you want to make


----------

